# Xena - Working Dog Trial May17th



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Had an enjoyable trial at Heath Working Dog Club yesterday.

12 dogs and handlers competed.

Xena and I managed 5th place. I was pleased with the result, and at 14 months old, Xena was by far the youngest dog there. It highlighted areas where we need to improve and where we go from here.

Here's a quick video of the Xena during the manwork section;

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=cu9AZSynqQY


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Congratulations, and good job!


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Great job Gary, congratulations!


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

> Once again great job Xena and Gary!!! Thanks for the video also!!

> Phil


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

thanks for the kind comments...

This next video containing some snippets from our obedience round..

We lost some marks for a couple of crooked sits and a few wide heeling positions... together with some other stuff that was far from perfect.

The faults were mine during training, not Xena's.

On the speak on command, it's funny because you can't actually see the steward using hand signals to tell me when to ask her to 'speak' and when to 'silence'. But you can see Xena looking at him whenever he moves. It's like she knew who was calling the shots..

At some other times, she kept 'eyeing up' the judge also- So I wasn't sure at times if she thought it was going to end up being a manwork session.

Enjoy;

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=bHUiplUPBWo


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Is this a police dog type trial or a sport over your way? Interesting the speak from a down away from handler. This is why it pays to teach your dog all sorts of crazy stuff, even if your own sport doesn't require it. I'll have to try that one with my dumb dumb next time I get bored.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Congrats Gary! Nice job!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for sharing and congrats!

I just love how much you love her! She seems like a cool girl!


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Is this a police dog type trial or a sport over your way? Interesting the speak from a down away from handler. This is why it pays to teach your dog all sorts of crazy stuff, even if your own sport doesn't require it. I'll have to try that one with my dumb dumb next time I get bored.


It's more of a police dog type trial. It's in preparation for a national service dog competition that involves police, military, prisons, security companies and civilian working dog clubs.

The speak away from the handler is a requirement, so that's why I taught it. It's bizarre, but as you can see totally achievable.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I could tell it was required but still can't figure out the purpose??? Yuur telling the dog to bark so it is not an allert. Scare tactic?


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Well done Gary.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> I could tell it was required but still can't figure out the purpose??? Yuur telling the dog to bark so it is not an allert. Scare tactic?


I don't know really...I just know it's a requirement for UK service dog competitions..

I'll do some digging and find out the origins..


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Awesome. She sure is young to be doing all that stuff so well. You must be proud of her and excited about the future.

Julie


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Julie Blanding said:


> Awesome. She sure is young to be doing all that stuff so well. You must be proud of her and excited about the future.
> 
> Julie


Thanks Julie.

I do forget sometimes how young she is.. I'm very proud of her. It's not just the ability she has, but the willingness and eagerness to please all the time. She doesn't refuse anything and will do anything that is required.. You know, point at a jump or an obstacle and she's clear it - point at a person and she'll "take them out".. 

I do wonder for the future, how she's mature - I just hope there's not going to be any serious negative on the horizon.


----------



## Darran Hague (May 11, 2008)

Gary Garner said:


> Thanks Julie.
> 
> point at a person and she'll "take them out"..
> 
> I do wonder for the future, how she's mature - I just hope there's not going to be any serious negative on the horizon.


 
Dear gary, its darran that has to read this stuff as well, for gods sake, get real


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Darran Hague said:


> Dear gary, its darran that has to read this stuff as well, for gods sake, get real


How's your dog doing Daz ?


----------



## mary wellwood (Dec 16, 2007)

Gary Garner said:


> How's your dog doing Daz ?


... I'm pretty sure his dog won't suffer burnedout syndrome :-\"


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

mary wellwood said:


> ... I'm pretty sure his dog won't suffer burnedout syndrome :-\"


Hope your dog is doing well Mary


----------



## mary wellwood (Dec 16, 2007)

Gary Garner said:


> Mary, I hope that's not something you'd wish on anyone's dog ..
> 
> It's like wishing someone would visit a training field and put small pieces of poisoned meat all over the place.
> 
> ...


Gary, did i say i wished that on any dog? I've read/heard doing too much with young dogs that this can happen.
and as for the rest of your post (Poisoning) What's that all about??
Something I've never heard of happening, So, your point is??

And thank you, my young bitch is doing just great at a nice steady pace, like training dogs should be!


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Ah well...we can't all be perfect now can we Mary? I have never heard of a dog burning out, not with motivational training. 

It must suck to be so jealous!


----------



## mary wellwood (Dec 16, 2007)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Ah well...we can't all be perfect now can we Mary? I have never heard of a dog burning out, not with motivational training.
> 
> It must suck to be so jealous!


Yeah What ever, Jealous has nothing to do with it... if you knew this guy and his clan, you'd have a different idea... *** mod edit ***


----------



## mary wellwood (Dec 16, 2007)

Gary Garner said:


> Mary, I hope that's not something you'd wish on anyone's dog ..
> 
> It's like wishing someone would visit a training field and put small pieces of poisoned meat all over the place.
> 
> ...


I've done some thinking and asking about this post, Gary... I do hope this is not a threat, you being a police officer!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Ah well...we can't all be perfect now can we Mary? I have never heard of a dog burning out, not with motivational training.
> 
> It must suck to be so jealous!


And I had the impression you were all pretty fair on this forum but for me remarks such as the above suck too.


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

Mary

I have just read the above posts and you do seem to be implying something unethical on Gary's behalf, and your defensive responses do little to refute that. I understand Gary works long hours in his job, so his dog like most of ours is half asleep for 20 hrs a day.
I've checked through your posts and noticed you have been critical of others and at the same time never felt the need to mention anyone else's occupation.
All I suggest if there are any issues between youself and the Police that you do not air your grudges here.
Have a look at the Schutzhund/Ringsport forums you might find a bit of burnout there, otherwise the show beeders are sure not to disappoint.

Mark


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

mary wellwood said:


> I've done some thinking and asking about this post, Gary... I do hope this is not a threat, you being a police officer!


Mary, I don't really need to reply to your posts, as the good people on here seem to be doing a good job of seeing through you...

As for your above question... What the **** has me being a police officer got to do with anything ? My occupation has cock all to do with what I write about regarding dog training. I don't know how you've got the cheek to even bring my occupation into it. 
I don't know what you do to pay the bills, so I can't unfortunately have a stupid dig at you regarding your profession and how you are supposed to conduct yourself.


I was referring to an incident that happened in my county about a year ago, following complaints of dog faeces and barking noise by residents. Poison was deposited and one dog nearly died, had it not been dealt with by a vet so quickly.. So how that could be construed as a thread, Lord only knows. I can only assume you and yours are paranoid - perhaps rightly so.

You have been banned from [edited by admin] forum. I've also learned that you've been banned from another [edited by admin] forum. I'm glad to see that the people on here, also don't seem to take to your manner. Suppose we can't all be wrong..:roll:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I must be honest here.

Mary got the idea of burnout from me from another forum. 

Gary has put his dog through quite a lot in it's 14 months and I put into words what I was thinking. If the dog is good, and it's not making a bad impression, then it won't suffer from "burnout" a modern word but does happen in dogs that are put through their paces, early, however motivationally trained.

At an age when we are starting to train seriously with our dogs, also paying attention to the physical maturity not only the mental maturiy, 14 months is the age when one can start official competitions in most cases.

It's easy to pick on someone but you would have to know both sides to the story. If you want to have a go at someone - try me - I bite as well as my dogs do, if not worse:lol: but I would like to see the matter rest.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Gary

I was also banned from "your" / John Richter's forum with about twenty others, without the knowledge of most of the moderators. Most of us didn't receive notice of it beforehand, nor grounds.

I honestly hope we can keep it civil on here - it doesn't concern the people on this forum but maybe it's better out in the air and now we can all get on with our lives.

I for one would welcome it.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Gary has put his dog through quite a lot in it's 14 months and I put into words what I was thinking. If the dog is good, and it's not making a bad impression, then it won't suffer from "burnout" a modern word but does happen in dogs that are put through their paces, early, however motivationally trained.
> 
> At an age when we are starting to train seriously with our dogs, also paying attention to the physical maturity not only the mental maturiy, 14 months is the age when one can start official competitions in most cases.


I think that's a fair statement, all in all..

You're probably of the same thinking as I, in that the pace is and should often be dictated by the dog. 

Xena's drive has been from a very early age. All motivational, with praise and very little correction. The fact that she doesn't get the reward, is correction in itself in Xena's eyes.

It's very much a horses for courses. Dependant on the dog and it's speed of development, learning, etc.

I'm just lucky in that I've a dog that wants to please all the time. Gives everything 100% and is a pleasure to train.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Gary
> 
> I was also banned from "your" / John Richter's forum with about twenty others, without the knowledge of most of the moderators. Most of us didn't receive notice of it beforehand, nor grounds.
> 
> ...


Absolutely...

As you may know, I've resigned as a moderator on [edited by admin] forum. I was sick of trying to keep the SchH people from arguing with each other and everyone else. I now post on there as a standard member.

Bob Newman, John Richter, Ian, Rio and the other moderators do what they feel is necessary to achieve the 'balance'. I know that many of the SchH enthusiasts in the north of England don't like the fact that SchH is discussed on anywhere other than their forum. Well, it would appear that it is - and the constant in-fighting and squabbling does little to endear people to the sport.

I for one, would be seriously concerned of the image that British SchH is getting.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I must be honest here.
> 
> Mary got the idea of burnout from me from another forum.
> 
> ...


I could care less where she got her "ideas". She's a grown woman and can take what she gives, or she can back off.

I'm aware of the age of Xena and am not in the least bit worried about her or Gary's training schedules. It's not my place to tell him what's right, wrong or my opinion. I have my own dogs to mind as you and yours should.

I know enough of the story and am not picking any more than Mary is. I saw rudeness and responded, as I saw fit. I'm not one to sit back and let things play out. I'll say what I want to say, when I want to say it. Gillian if you have issue with that, I could care less. I'm not here to make friends but to learn. Little stabs like Mary's leave me wondering who she is and what she has accomplished with her own dogs? Is she the training police? Should I check in to make sure I am not overtaxing my own dogs? :roll: It seems she may be better matched on the PDB drama board, stiring the pot there.


----------



## mary wellwood (Dec 16, 2007)

Mark Horne said:


> Mary
> 
> I have just read the above posts and you do seem to be implying something unethical on Gary's behalf, and your defensive responses do little to refute that. I understand Gary works long hours in his job, so his dog like most of ours is half asleep for 20 hrs a day.
> I've checked through your posts and noticed you have been critical of others and at the same time never felt the need to mention anyone else's occupation.
> ...


Excuse me, I have nothing against the police like you are suggesting!!
What i don't understand is why he felt the need to go into great detail on how to posion a dog???

Gary, You are telling fibs again, I was not banned from your forum, I deleted my account, because you was not being fair to members and banned anyone who dared to question you!!
And if thats true? about a dog being posioned in your county, You said it was on a training field, Which Field? who's training club?


----------



## mary wellwood (Dec 16, 2007)

Gary, This was your 1st post about the posioning incident.

It's like wishing someone would visit a training field and put small pieces of poisoned meat all over the place.

Not big enough for humans to see, but enough for dogs to smell, eat, digest and die.

Then you change your mind to this.

"I was referring to an incident that happened in my county about a year ago, following complaints of dog faeces and barking noise by residents. Poison was deposited and one dog nearly died, had it not been dealt with by a vet so quickly.. So how that could be construed as a thread, Lord only knows. I can only assume you and yours are paranoid - perhaps rightly so."

Two very different tales!! I wonder if either is true????


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

As usual Mary... you have managed to turn a thread into a total argument...

Just accept that your smartie pants attitude isn't always to people's liking.. You might be the flavour with the likes of the Dad's Army at your little club - but I'm afraid that's where it ends.:-({|= 

You might have deleted your membership, but it was at the time of being banned. You've also been declined membership on [edited by admin] forum too... Coincidence ?


Don't tell 'em your name Pike.. [-X


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

OK folks, this is Working Dog Forum, not any other forum.

Dragging personal issues from forum to forum is not tolerated here, period. Inside digs, outside references and unwarranted sarcasm are not welcome, and I trust that I will not see it again, on this thread or any other. That's what PM's are for, so other users don't have to be subjected to it.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I honestly hope we can keep it civil on here


Oh, we will. Trust me.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Oh, we will. Trust me.


 
yep we will.... 

a kind request to the above posters to remove the name of the other forum in their posts...backstabbing to eachother or other forums isn´t allowed.


----------



## scott boardman (May 8, 2008)

what a bunch of big girls blouses...so many bitter and twisted people who are jealous of other peoples love and drive for there chosen field,you should be ashamed of yourselves and you know who you are...
just grow up...

p.s. nice vid gary,she is a nice girl mate.....


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Better to just drop it, Scott. Thanks. 

We don't want this stuff here.


----------



## Jane King (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that & well done! Great work!
Xena always looks like she's enjoying her work soooo much - she's a credit to you.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Jane King said:


> Thanks for sharing that & well done! Great work!
> Xena always looks like she's enjoying her work soooo much - she's a credit to you.



Thanks Jane - much appreciated.

You're right, she does enjoy working. If I didn't do the level that I do with her, she's be bored to tears... like a negative burnout.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Gary has been a member of this forum for a while now, and we like him. I don't know whether you are jealous, rude, have an agenda or what, but getting nasty on a thread that's about a very cool accomplishment is really bad form - and honestly just leaves a bad taste in my mouth. :-& :-& :-& 

Gary, you know we love you.\\/


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Love you too Susan.. \\/


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> t getting nasty on a thread that's about a very cool accomplishment is really bad form -


And it's over.


----------



## jim fowler (May 30, 2008)

HI.Gary Boy. I see Xena is doing good KEEP up the good work and we will see u all soon in scotland. 

jim from scotland


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Great vid Gary, Xena looks really happy in her work!

Maggie


----------

